# Wildcamping by Aberdeen/ Moray Firth



## KJames53 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi all! I'm new to the forum but came on looking for a wild camping spot by the Moray Firth. I'm looking to camp by the beach and was thinking of Findhorn. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## TJBi (Jul 7, 2020)

KJames53 said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the forum but came on looking for a wild camping spot by the Moray Firth. I'm looking to camp by the beach and was thinking of Findhorn. Does anyone have any recommendations?


Welcome. I don't know the area, but the online map shows a few POIs in the area. Might be worth joining as a full member in order to have access to the POIs.


----------



## caledonia (Jul 8, 2020)

KJames53 said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the forum but came on looking for a wild camping spot by the Moray Firth. I'm looking to camp by the beach and was thinking of Findhorn. Does anyone have any recommendations?


You can park in the big Dunes carpark at Findhorn which is right on the beach. There are honesty boxes for you to pay and the money benefits the community. You can also use Culbin forest carpark which has nice walks but a fair distance from the beach.


----------



## mjvw (Jul 8, 2020)

Moray Firth we go so we can do a bit of whale watching, You should become a full member and take advantage of the POI's and friendly banter.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Robmac (Jul 10, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The laird (Jul 11, 2020)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 13, 2020)

They obviously came straight back and said Thank You  ....................................  NOT


----------

